# PHOTOS: Lyons, CO: HWY 7



## Airborne2504 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey all, I'm new, first post here. I'm a whitewater kayaker and photographer. Not so much of a cyclist, but have been thinking about giving it a spin. HAH, yeah, I know, bad joke/pun. Maybe one of these days.

I shot some photos on Saturday, 9 June, last weekend of cyclist going up and down HWY 7 out of Lyons along the Saint Vrain river and through the Saint Vrain RIver Canyon. I was up there shooting photos for the Adam Barron Memorial SSV Kayaking Creek Race. I was trying to find a forum where to post them so that those in the pictures could possibly see them. I was referred to this site from an Admin on, Mountain Buzz - Whitewater Kayaking & Rafting Community. It's a whitewater kayaking and ski/snowboarding forum; I'm a whitewater kayaker. There is a Bike Swap for cyclists on it though.

My apologies for the long intro. 

Here are the pictures that I shot. They are in an album on my Facebook Profile. I have some more too, just have not gone through them all yet. If you know any of these people, please refer them to this post. If you are in any of these photos and would like a copy for yourself, please let me know and I'll shoot you an email with the image. Thanks!

Pictures here:
Cycling: Panning | Facebook 

- Alex


----------

